# Nick Diaz vs Anderson Silva



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think there was a thread about this a while ago. Any ways, this has been a dream match up of mine for quite a while.

People still probably think that Diaz is an awful striker and would get absolutely anhiliated by Anderson but I beg to differ.

I personally think this is a fantastic match up and could go down as one of the most entertaining fights in the history of the sport, I would love to see it unfold.

Do not mistake an unorthodox style of boxing for a poor style of boxing folks. Nick may lack defense, a lot of defense, but he makes up for that weakness with a remarkable heart and outstanding pressure boxing and combinations. Anderson is obviously highly regarded as the greatest striker in MMA and is a disgustingly good counter fighter.

I expect most folk on here to look at Diaz' lack of defense and then compare it to Anderson countering ability and predict an early KO, but it isn't that black and white, nothing ever is with Nick Diaz.

Nick Diaz has heart and a fighter spirit I have never seen before in this sport. I've never seen a man get dropped badly TWICE, get back up, drop his hands and call his opponent a bitch and then proceed to knock him out (Paul Daley). The kid has fight running through his veins.

I think Nick is a top 3, maybe the best boxer in MMA and I'd love to see how Anderson would deal with Nicks relentless pressure and to see how he would react to Nicks taunting and in the ring shit talk.

I'd rather see this fight than GSP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok I am nick's second biggest fan(box is the first) but I fear for nick in this one because silva is sublime and has power, I mean yes I could see nick winning and having a good scrap but silva is a monster so I wouldn't bet on nick.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Just for the record, I'm not saying Nick would win (I do how ever think he has a legit chance to pull it off), I just think this would be a tremendous fight and a real treat for all MMA fans.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ok I am nick's second biggest fan(box is the first) but I fear for nick in this one because silva is sublime and has power, I mean yes I could see nick winning and having a good scrap but silva is a monster so I wouldn't bet on nick.


Third Biggest Fan. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Third Biggest Fan. :thumb02:


Damneth you Laranja Yes I would pick this fight over GSP_Silva i'm really just not interested in GSP fighting anyone anymore really, He is the most lacklustre champion in the UFC, well until he taps to strikes from diaz.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I think Silva would destroy him...


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I think there was a thread about this a while ago. Any ways, this has been a dream match up of mine for quite a while.
> 
> People still probably think that Diaz is an awful striker and would get absolutely anhiliated by Anderson but I beg to differ.
> 
> ...


I agree to disagree... I think Nick Diaz would get knocked out. His style isn't the style to threaten Silva. It plays right to Silva's strengths, and I don't think Diaz's heart and cardio are enough to overcome the gap in skill. Anderson has that x-factor too that not too many fighters have in the UFC, and he has the heart of a champion, as shown. I believe the fight would go something similar to the Chris Leben fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually would be entertaining if Nick wore a helmet cuz man he leaves himself very open which is actually his fight style; take one dish out three punches, rinse repeat recycle. It's an awkward, but effective style against everyone so far...except against Anderson Silva. We all know all it takes is one laser guided missile and bam it's over. Cardio and chin won't help em...but I do agree it would be entertaining.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Silva's strikes kill mofos though, whether he initiates, or through counter-striking. Would be a sick fight but Anderson has too wide of an arsenal.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Penn landed a lot of shots on Diaz's chin throughout the fight, but was just unable to KO that tough SOB. However, Silva's precision+power can knock just about anyone out. I see this one ending quite quickly, although I should have learnt by now never to doubt Diaz.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Penn landed a lot of shots on Diaz's chin throughout the fight, but was just unable to KO that tough SOB. However, Silva's precision+power can knock just about anyone out. I see this one ending quite quickly, although I should have learnt by now never to doubt Diaz.


Oh it's true he has a chin. But Anderson KOed Vitor who is twice as big and has NEVER been KOed ever in his entire career, he KOed Yushin recently, tagged James Irvin who's tough as nails then finished em, Griffin an ex-LHW champ, Nate Marquardt, LEBEN of a all people. Anyone who can FINISH Leben is not to be trifled with. 

Anderson Silva is a DESTROYER of MEN'S SOULS.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

People forget Anderson is a BIG 185 and has dropped LHWs easily, Andy has far more weapons standing than BJ, his MT clinch would be death to someone Nick's size.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

As much as I love Diaz...look at how many times Penn hit him....now imagine Silva hitting him that many times.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

AS>Diaz>GSP


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He wouldn't go up to middleweight to fight Mayhem, why on Earth would he decide to move up and fight Anderson? I love Nick Diaz, but this fight would never happen. Would just end up being the 2 of them coming up with reasons not to fight eachother.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> *He wouldn't go up to middleweight to fight Mayhem,* why on Earth would he decide to move up and fight Anderson? I love Nick Diaz, but this fight would never happen. Would just end up being the 2 of them coming up with reasons not to fight eachother.


Oh yah totally forgot about that. Reminded me of the whole melee on SF. 

Diaz vs Diego Sanchez x 2 is the fight I want to see for five rounds...lolz! The staredown would be the price of admission!

GSP is gonna smother Diaz...he's too strong for him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nick still probably gets killed...Silva's a guy who competed in Muay Thai at a high level and can technical strike forever...he's not going to gas like Daley and BJ...he's also not short which helps Diaz tremendously with his style. It helps him not get hit so much by keeping his opponent at reach and at the end of his punches. Silva is bigger than him, taller than him, has a longer reach and moves better. He's not going to be able to pressure Silva like that, and if you think otherwise, look at what Evangelista Cyborg of all people did to him. It'd be much worse with a guy like Anderson. I'd give Diaz little to no chance.

Anderson too big....too skilled.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anderson Silva is a HUGE mw, A Big LHW. That is enough of a reason why Diaz should never ever step in the octagon with Silva.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's neither a huge MW or a big MW.

He's a big MW and a decently sized LHW. Forrest and Irvin were both much bigger than him....and he usually weighs no more than 200lbs for his fights at 185lb.

What's great about Anderson at MW is his length. 6'2 and 77 inch reach...but for example Chris Weidman is bigger...as are a number of people...IIRC Goran Reljic 6'3 80 inch reach....etc


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> He's neither a huge MW or a big MW.
> 
> He's a big MW and a decently sized LHW. Forrest and Irvin were both much bigger than him....and he usually weighs no more than 200lbs for his fights at 185lb.
> 
> What's great about Anderson at MW is his length. 6'2 and 77 inch reach...but for example Chris Weidman is bigger...as are a number of people...IIRC Goran Reljic 6'3 80 inch reach....etc


So wrong.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I completely understand everyone saying that on paper Anderson is more athletic, has a major speed advantage, etc etc, but that's almost the story of every Nick Diaz fight.

People thought it would be a suicide mission for Nick to stand and trade with Paul Daley. He ended up knocking him out.

Nick Diaz is like The Terminator, I'm telling you I've never seen a fighter with such heart and raw fighting spirit in the cage before. Chris Leben is a tough SOB and a warrior, but he isn't half as skilled or as talented as Nick.

I just think people still under rate Nicks pressure boxing, it is out of this world at times. Nick reminds me of a striking version of Cain Velasquez lol. Cain is absolutely relentless on the ground with his GNP and guard passing, Nick is absolutely relentless with his punches and pressure on the feet, both guys have heart....

I know Andy is Andy and has pure venom in his strikes, but this Nick Diaz......I just can't see any man KO'ing him, his heart and fighter spirit are unlike any thing I've seen before and he has crazy technical skills to go with it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I absolutely agree with the OP. This would be a very entertaining fight. Personally I think Diaz should be a MW anyway. (don't you guys think he looked huge compared to BJ?)

Sure there are plenty of reasons to expect silva to win but I have this beautiful picture in my mind of an exhausted Silva trying to slip 100 punches/minute


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I think there was a thread about this a while ago. Any ways, this has been a dream match up of mine for quite a while.
> 
> People still probably think that Diaz is an awful striker and would get absolutely anhiliated by Anderson but I beg to differ.
> 
> ...



Diaz has terrible striking defense; that is a fact. Anderson would kill him in under 20 seconds.

Edit: Basically every top ten MW would wreck Diaz.

Paul Daley is a midget and a good striker not a great one whatever Nick did against him(face plant) is irrelevant to a Silva fight. Nick couldn't land on BJ in the first because of his head movement and had trouble landing clean on Noons who doesn't leave the pocket. How is he supposed to land on Anderson Silva?

This is Fedor fan crazy bullshit on the same level as Fedor is as fast as Silva.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Diaz has terrible striking defense; that is a fact. Anderson would kill him in under 20 seconds.
> 
> Edit: Basically every top ten MW would wreck Diaz.
> 
> Paul Daley is a midget and a good striker not a great one whatever Nick did against him(face plant) is irrelevant to a Silva fight.


I already pointed out Nick's lack of defense, yes that is a fact. Your idol Badr Hari isn't really known for his elite defense himself either.... Didn't stop him from becoming one of the best kickboxers on the planet.

Every top 10 MW would wreck Diaz. C'mon Osmium. You're a knowledgeable and educated poster, but you know damn well you have certain huge biases for and against certain fighters. You have never really credited or been fond of Nick Diaz and worship Anderson Silva.

You really think Michael Bisping would wreck Diaz? I mean, really?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I already pointed out Nick's lack of defense, yes that is a fact. Your idol Badr Hari isn't really known for his elite defense himself either.... Didn't stop him from becoming one of the best kickboxers on the planet.
> 
> Every top 10 MW would wreck Diaz. C'mon Osmium. You're a knowledgeable and educated poster, but you know damn well you have certain huge biases for and against certain fighters. You have never really credited or been fond of Nick Diaz and worship Anderson Silva.
> 
> You really think Michael Bisping would wreck Diaz? I mean, really?


It stopped him from being a grandprix champion(along with him being crazy) and seriously don't compare Badr to Diaz. Badr Hari is one of the most dynamic offensive strikers ever. I give credit where it is due I thought he won the BJ fight and didn't couch it with BJ gassing. Noons won that second fight though that was ridiculous judging. 

Yes Bisping would tool Diaz he wouldn't get near him it would look like the Akiyama/Bisping fight. Bisping would beat him on the ground as well he is too strong for him. Diaz is not that fast he can hit people at WW because he has a reach advantage on them and a ridiculous chin. If you take away that reach his opponent can tag him and get out of danger pretty easily.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You'll never get osmium to admit theres any faults with silva.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I never even tried to point out any faults in Anderson's game. All I did was explain my reasoning for this being a great match up and now I'm being labelled as a Fedor level nut hugger lol.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You'll never get osmium to admit theres any faults with silva.


You'll never get me to live in a fantasy world where a guy with some of the worst defensive striking ever beats a guy with the best offensive and defensive striking in the history of the sport who also happens to be a lot bigger stronger and faster than him. I think you people are having a psychotic breakdown and should seek professional help.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> You'll never get me to live in a fantasy world where a guy with some of the worst defensive striking ever beats a guy with the best offensive and defensive striking in the history of the sport who also happens to be a lot bigger stronger and faster than him. I think you people are having a psychotic breakdown and should seek professional help.


No one ever said Diaz would beat Silva. Calm down and stop over reacting.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> No one ever said Diaz would beat Silva. Calm down and stop over reacting.


Saying it would be a good fight is saying it would be competitive which means you think Nick has a chance to win.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> You'll never get me to live in a fantasy world where a guy with some of the worst defensive striking ever beats a guy with the best offensive and defensive striking in the history of the sport who also happens to be a lot bigger stronger and faster than him. I think you people are having a psychotic breakdown and should seek professional help.


Yeah no one said he would we just think it would be a cool match, you won't even admit sonnen is the worst matchup for silva at mw.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah no one said he would we just think it would be a cool match, you won't even admit sonnen is the worst matchup for silva at mw.


Sonnen+Roids is the worst matchup for Silva at MW. I have been pretty clear that I just want him to win a couple fights before he gets a rematch since he got finished and got caught cheating.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Im sure Ed Soares would love this fight. 
Seriously, Anderson Silva's pinpoint counter-strikig would destroy Nick Diaz pitter patter style.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Saying it would be a good fight is saying it would be competitive which means you think Nick has a chance to win.


Absolutely I think he has a chance. To give any fighter no chance in a fight is just absurd. I believe this fight would be a 5 round spectacle. 

Anderson will tag Diaz, he will rock Diaz, but Diaz will get up and will keep pushing forward and stay in Anderson's face until the end.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Absolutely I think he has a chance. To give any fighter no chance in a fight is just absurd. I believe this fight would be a 5 round spectacle.
> 
> Anderson will tag Diaz, he will rock Diaz, but Diaz will get up and will keep pushing forward and stay in Anderson's face until the end.


There is a big difference between taking strikes from LWs and WWs and taking strikes from a guy who drops MWs and LHWs with jabs...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well Nick's reach wouldn't be what it is usually against Silva . And I think if anyone can technically find his way around Diaz' unorthodox style its Anderson. I'd give it to Silva.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

sounds to me like the first Silva vs Leben

Silva is on another planet


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> There is a big difference between taking strikes from LWs and WWs and taking strikes from a guy who drops MWs and LHWs with jabs...


He couldn't drop Patrick Cote or Damian Maia with his best shots. He kneed Cote in the face and he looked back and smiled at Silva. He couldn't knock out Chael Sonnen either.

Nicks heart and fighting spirit I feel are unmatched. Anderson will hurt him, badly, probably a few times, but Nick will not stay down and he will not give up. He will make it a fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> He couldn't drop Patrick Cote or Damian Maia with his best shots. He kneed Cote in the face and he looked back and smiled at Silva. He couldn't knock out Chael Sonnen either.
> 
> Nicks heart and fighting spirit I feel are unmatched. Anderson will hurt him, badly, probably a few times, but Nick will not stay down and he will not give up. He will make it a fight.


What are you talking about he dropped Maia half a dozen times in that fight? He went completely out for a second on at least two occasions. Chael+Roids prevented the fight from being standing for the most part which Diaz can't do. Cote has a great chin and didn't engage for most of the fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> What are you talking about he dropped Maia half a dozen times in that fight? He went completely out for a second on at least two occasions. Chael+Roids prevented the fight from being standing for the most part which Diaz can't do. Cote has a great chin and didn't engage for most of the fight.


I actually meant to say he couldn't drop Cote and he couldn't KO Maia with his best shots.

And rocked half a dozen times, what?!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> And rocked half a dozen times, what?!


Yeah you are right I guess Maia was rolling over his own ankle with his arms limp by his side trying to bait Anderson to the ground.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Note to all MMAF members: Do not engage in a discussion with Osmium about any of the following fighters:

Anderson Silva
Jake Shields
Martin Kampmann
Nick Diaz


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I say Give Nick the same path at MW that Silva was given. 1st Chris Leben (that'll be round of the year) then a shot at the champ.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Note to all MMAF members: Do not engage in a discussion with Osmium about any of the following fighters:
> 
> Anderson Silva
> Jake Shields
> ...


That isn't true.










We can discuss this fight as much as you like.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I cant see him winning this, I think it would just end in Nicks second KO/TKO loss if he tried to bang with Silva, there is just too much power in Andersons punches.

Beyond that several advantages Nick commonly enjoys would be nullified by Silva. His reach and length would be gone and he would be the fighter with less core strength, the ground game might end in a wash. I would love to see the fight but I think GSP needs to fight Diaz and Silva needs to step up in weight and go get Jones.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't see any scenario where Diaz makes it out of the first round with Anderson unless Anderson wanted to play with his food.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Note to all MMAF members: Do not engage in a discussion with Osmium about any of the following fighters:
> 
> Anderson Silva
> Jake Shields
> ...


For some reason I LOlzed...at this. Of all the posts I've seen he does put on solid ones and offers a different perspective. 



oldfan said:


> I say Give Nick the same path at MW that Silva was given. 1st Chris Leben (that'll be round of the year) then a shot at the champ.


Lolz...that would be hilarous.


Anyhow I was thinking that Anderson Silva from Cage Rage from five+ years ago at WW would take out Nick Diaz presently. His striking game is complete there are no weaknesses. 

This match up is out of the box thinking and I like it. It would be a FUN ENTERTAINING MATCH...unfortunately cannon fodder for Diaz, but fun.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Fieos said:


> I don't see any scenario where Diaz makes it out of the first round with Anderson unless Anderson wanted to play with his food.


This pretty much sums it up..( he could make it to the second round though I think)


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Nick Diaz is unbreakable. No one else seems to understand just how much heart this guy has. It's unheard of. He will not stop and he will not rest until he breaks you. You can hit him with your best shots and he will get back up and carry on stalking you, until you wilt under the pressure. You'll need a gun to put this guy down for good. Anderson is Anderson, but I don't think even he or any man can actually knock out or finish Nick Diaz, he's indestructible.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Nick Diaz is unbreakable. No one else seems to understand just how much heart this guy has. It's unheard of. He will not stop and he will not rest until he breaks you. You can hit him with your best shots and he will get back up and carry on stalking you, until you wilt under the pressure. You'll need a gun to put this guy down for good. Anderson is Anderson, *but I don't think even he or any man can actually knock out or finish Nick Diaz, he's indestructible.*


Every fighter has an off button. Diaz has been nearly KO'd plenty of times so I have no idea why you'd think this. If anyone can plant a perfectly positioned shot, with power, and shut off Diaz it's Silva.

Diaz is better than good, top 3 WW in the world for sure right now. Silva would make him look like a child.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

K R Y said:


> . Diaz has been nearly KO'd plenty of times so I have no idea why you'd think this.


That's exactly my point. Nick Diaz has fought some of the hardest hitting fighters in the sport, period. Paul Daley, Takanori Gomi (when he was actually a top ranked LW and the hardest hitting lightweight fighter in history), Robbie Lawler (freakish power) and BJ Penn. None of those men could break Diaz, NONE OF THEM. They hit him as hard as they could and they hurt Nick, but he ALWAYS gets back up and always carries on fighting. No man can break Nick Diaz.

He is The Terminator and the only way to finish a terminator is to self destruct. Maybe that will actually be his unfolding in the end, maybe he will self destruct.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BJ Penn is the terminator he never even goes down. It would have been justifiable to stop that Diaz/Daley fight when he face planted.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> That's exactly my point. Nick Diaz has fought some of the hardest hitting fighters in the sport, period. Paul Daley, Takanori Gomi (when he was actually a top ranked LW and the hardest hitting lightweight fighter in history), Robbie Lawler (freakish power) and BJ Penn. None of those men could break Diaz, NONE OF THEM. They hit him as hard as they could and they hurt Nick, but he ALWAYS gets back up and always carries on fighting. No man can break Nick Diaz.
> 
> He is The Terminator and the only way to finish a terminator is to self destruct. Maybe that will actually be his unfolding in the end, maybe he will self destruct.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> That's exactly my point. Nick Diaz has fought some of the hardest hitting fighters in the sport, period. Paul Daley, Takanori Gomi (when he was actually a top ranked LW and the hardest hitting lightweight fighter in history), Robbie Lawler (freakish power) and BJ Penn. None of those men could break Diaz, NONE OF THEM. They hit him as hard as they could and they hurt Nick, but he ALWAYS gets back up and always carries on fighting. No man can break Nick Diaz.
> 
> He is The Terminator and the only way to finish a terminator is to self destruct. Maybe that will actually be his unfolding in the end, maybe he will self destruct.



Did you just compare those guys' power(lighter weight classes) to someone who has KO'd people at LHW?

Heart can only get you so far if its just a huge disadvantage like this one. Diaz is a hell of a fighter at WW but not in a division that Silva rules. Heck I highly doubt Diaz would come out alive against Vitor let alone Anderson.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I would be mildly surprised if Diaz made it out of the first round. And if for somehow *Mckeever *is right and Diaz can't get knocked out. Silva will destroy Diaz's body with knees.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


>


The ending was a joke and a reference to The Terminator 2. But I,am serious about Nick being unbreakable, this kid is some thing else.



Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Did you just compare those guys' power(lighter weight classes) to someone who has KO'd people at LHW?
> 
> Heart can only get you so far if its just a huge disadvantage like this one. Diaz is a hell of a fighter at WW but not in a division that Silva rules. Heck I highly doubt Diaz would come out alive against Vitor let alone Anderson.


Takanori Gomi, Paul Daley or Robbie Lawler could quite easily knock out cold any heavyweight fighter on the planet. They have incredible knock out power.

Diaz would slaughter Vitor. Diaz eats mentally weak fighters like Belfort for breakfast.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Crester said:


> I think Silva would destroy him...


...I agree. Nick might be able to beat GSP but Anderson---no. Silva's fantastic head movement, smooth footwork and unpredictable, unorthodox striking would be too much for Nick. Diaz comes straight forward and that plays right into Silva's game. Nick would get caught with something completely unexpected and would most likely get finished quickly by Anderson. A quick finish is what Silva would have to do cause Nick's gas tank is bigger than a jumbo jet's...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Would I pay to see this fight? Absolutely. Nick Diaz is just a total badass and he doesn't have any quit in him. Do I think he has a chance? Not really, Anderson might actually be the worst matchup for Nick in the entire UFC. The stalking, always moving forward style of Diaz plays right into Silvas pin point counter-striking, and when you count in the size difference, Nicks tendency to getting hit and the complete muay thai arsenal of Silva, I see it as somewhat of a mismatch. Nick has another P4P top fighter in his sights though, and that fight I give him a real good chance of winning.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

It's not the power that Diaz will have to worry about against Silva, it's the accuracy & timing of his strikes. If Anderson Silva gets someone hurt, every follow up strike connects on the button whereas most other fighters will miss at least half their shots when going for the kill. That's why Anderson and Shogun are such deadly finishers, when they have someone hurt, everything lands on target with power behind it.

There's no doubt that Diaz has great recovery, but that's not going to be enough to save him if he doesn't get any time to recover. If Anderson manages to stagger Diaz a bit, you can bet that he will be hit with a dozen clean shots to the head within 5 seconds, and not even Diaz is going to recover from that.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> *Takanori Gomi, Paul Daley* or Robbie Lawler could quite easily knock out cold any heavyweight fighter on the planet. They have incredible knock out power.
> 
> Diaz would slaughter Vitor. Diaz eats mentally weak fighters like Belfort for breakfast.


They wouldn't be able to even reach the chin of Struve without a ladder.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> The ending was a joke and a reference to The Terminator 2. But I,am serious about Nick being unbreakable, this kid is some thing else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.. lay off the pipe..

I'm not even sure if you're being serious or what. If you think those guys are on the level of Anderson Silva or any heavyweight then I don't know how else to respond to you.

I'm thinking you're failing to realize that striking isn't just landing hooks to the face(Any fighter can KO anyone with a hook in MMA) but Anderson Silva is a technical striker that knows how to place his power in other techniques not just the random hook and hoping it will KO someone. Then you're forgetting the weight difference between em. Theres a huge reason why weight classes are put into place.

If you somehow think a full grown heavyweight and a Welterweight would have the same punching power then lol....


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Crester said:


> I think Silva would destroy him...


+1,,,wouldn't be close,,,Anderson's too big for him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Okay.. lay off the pipe..
> 
> I'm not even sure if you're being serious or what. If you think those guys are on the level of Anderson Silva or any heavyweight then I don't know how else to respond to you.
> 
> ...


Way to completely misinterpret my post. My point was that Diaz has fought some of the hardest hitting fighters in the sport, took their best shots and still emerged the victor. I wasn't ever trying to compare those fighters to Anderson Silva.

Anderson has insane accuracy and timing, but like I said, I don't believe any MMA fighter on this planet has what it takes to stop Diaz via form of knock out. That's my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Way to completely misinterpret my post. My point was that Diaz has fought some of the hardest hitting fighters in the sport, took their best shots and still emerged the victor. I wasn't ever trying to compare those fighters to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Anderson has insane accuracy and timing, but like I said, I don't believe any MMA fighter on this planet has what it takes to stop Diaz via form of knock out. That's my opinion on the matter.


But you were using that as an arguement to compare those guys to something Silva has? I just pointed out the flaw in that logic. The weight difference is huge and you're talking about the one of most elite striker in the game at the moment.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> But you were using that as an arguement to compare those guys to something Silva has? I just pointed out the flaw in that logic. The weight difference is huge and you're talking about the one of most elite striker in the game at the moment.


I'm well aware Anderson is the most elite striker in the game, I already addressed that in the original post.

I just feel Nick has fighting spirit like no other fighter I have seen before and has outstanding boxing skills and an elite grappling game to go along with that which could give Anderson a lot of problems.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

As stated before.. Spirit/heart can only take you so far especially when its a huge power and weight difference. I'd be more inclined to agree with you if you were talking about a WW or LW striker. As for the grappling, I highly highly doubt Nick Diaz has the power to grapple AS. AS is weak against explosive TDs and I haven't seen anything of Nick to say he has that explosive TD.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nick loses this pretty badly IMO, and that coming from a major Nick fan (as most know). Anderson is the bigger guy, much bigger actually, is more accurate, hits much harder and is just as lanky if not lankier than Nick (which is one of Nick major physical strengths). Don't get me wrong I'm not 
one of those fans that think AS is god or something (he's the man though), but I certainly think he is the best MMA fighter atm and all of Nick's strengths (with exception of maybe BJJ) AS is better at. Personally I think Nick has some of the best boxing in the business with wicked pace and combos. But he is a give and take person and Silva simply has the harder chin, the harder punch and the more accurate attack. Bad stylistic match up for Nick IMO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree Mc, I could never tell who wins this fight..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I agree Mc, I could never tell who wins this fight..


Anderson wins this fight 10/10 times. Diaz is a beast for sure and relentless with some of the best cardio in MMA and a heart like Frankie Edgar's, but Anderson feasts on people like Nick, he's KOed Leben, Vitor, Okami and Forrest, dudes that are so, so difficult to put away. 

Nick is an animal, but if Paul Daley can drop him then Anderson can too, and I doubt Anderson would give Diaz the recovery time necessary.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I don't believe any MMA fighter on this planet has what it takes to stop Diaz via form of knock out. That's my opinion on the matter.


Thats pretty ridiculous. A couple guys came to mind right away - Carwin and Rampage.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Anderson wins this fight 10/10 times. Diaz is a beast for sure and relentless with some of the best cardio in MMA and a heart like Frankie Edgar's, but Anderson feasts on people like Nick, he's KOed Leben, Vitor, Okami and Forrest, dudes that are so, so difficult to put away.
> 
> Nick is an animal, but if Paul Daley can drop him then Anderson can too, and I doubt Anderson would give Diaz the recovery time necessary.


You can't even compare Nick to the likes of Yushin Okami, Vitor or Forrest Griffin. Nick is so much more mentally tougher than those guys, I don't even know where to begin.

Even Frankie Edgar, and I respect Frankies two come backs against Gray, but even his fighting spirit can't be compared to Nicks. There is no way in hell Frankie would ever have the balls to stand in the pocket toe to toe with a guy like Paul Daley, he didn't even do that against BJ Penn.

Diaz simply doesn't care. He will stand right infront of you, call you a bitch and start throwing some leather until you're finished. He's not intimated in the slightest by any one, Anderson wouldn't be an exception. 90 percent of fighters are already defeated before they even step in the ring with Andy because they are already mentally defeated. Just look at Yushin Okami, he bottled it. Nick isn't like those guys, he's better than them.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have ZERO clue who could win this fight.. it's a gimme..

coin toss.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I am seriously worried that you had a psychotic breakdown from seeing your hero lose to Diaz.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> I am seriously worried that you had a psychotic breakdown from seeing your hero lose to Diaz.


Not really, I picked Nick to win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Not really, I picked Nick to win.


You seriously thought Nick could KO a guy who has never been dropped even though he is a LW and fought at HW?

Anyways heart doesn't mean shit when the GOAT is standing across from you.










Clowns be gettin' clowned don't be losin' consciousness homie!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You can't even compare Nick to the likes of Yushin Okami, Vitor or Forrest Griffin. Nick is so much more mentally tougher than those guys, I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> Even Frankie Edgar, and I respect Frankies two come backs against Gray, but even his fighting spirit can't be compared to Nicks. There is no way in hell Frankie would ever have the balls to stand in the pocket toe to toe with a guy like Paul Daley, he didn't even do that against BJ Penn.
> 
> Diaz simply doesn't care. He will stand right infront of you, call you a bitch and start throwing some leather until you're finished. He's not intimated in the slightest by any one, Anderson wouldn't be an exception. 90 percent of fighters are already defeated before they even step in the ring with Andy because they are already mentally defeated. Just look at Yushin Okami, he bottled it. Nick isn't like those guys, he's better than them.


I guess my point is that chin or not, if you stand in front of Anderson you are most likely going to go to sleep, especially if you fight with Nick's style. There's no such thing as a man that can't be KOed and i've seen Nick in a rocked state many times before, if there's anyone that can finish the job it's Anderson. I honestly think he has the most precise and pin point fight finishing GnP in the MMA world, look at his wins over Marquardt amd Vitor.

I love Nick and he's my favourite WW but it's just unrealistic to think that Nick's offensive boxing can overcome Anderson's 8 weapons of terror. 






Now i know Nick has come along way since this fight but it shows that he can be stopped from strikes.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> You seriously thought Nick could KO a guy who has never been dropped even though he is a LW and fought at HW?
> 
> Anyways heart doesn't mean shit when the GOAT is standing across from you.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't think he would KO him, that's why on the image I posted it says KO/TKO (which is the only option on the website). I picked Nick to TKO BJ. I thought that he would maybe drop BJ with a body shot and the fight would eventually get stopped. 

You're obviously infuriated that I made this thread and infuriated that Nick beat BJ, because you clearly thought BJ was going to destroy him.

Why are you comparing Nick Diaz to Chris Leben? Nick Diaz is ten times more skilled than Chris Leben can ever hope to be.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> I guess my point is that chin or not, if you stand in front of Anderson you are most likely going to go to sleep, especially if you fight with Nick's style. There's no such thing as a man that can't be KOed and i've seen Nick in a rocked state many times before, if there's anyone that can finish the job it's Anderson. I honestly think he has the most precise and pin point fight finishing GnP in the MMA world, look at his wins over Marquardt amd Vitor.
> 
> I love Nick and he's my favourite WW but it's just unrealistic to think that Nick's offensive boxing can overcome Anderson's 8 weapons of terror.
> 
> ...


I'm not really disagreeing with any thing you've posted here, I just feel that Nicks pressure boxing is still being under rated. I think from a technical stand point, people still think he isn't that good and he just has a good chin and heart. That isn't the case though, he's a top three MMA boxer and on top of that has outstanding BJJ.

Let's just say I'd pick Nick to put up a much better fight over Yushin Okami, Forrest Griffin, Chris Leben, Nate Marquardt....Pretty much the entire MW division other than a roided up Chael Sonnen.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> No, I didn't think he would KO him, that's why on the image I posted it says KO/TKO (which is the only option on the website). I picked Nick to TKO BJ. I thought that he would maybe drop BJ with a body shot and the fight would eventually get stopped.
> 
> You're obviously infuriated that I made this thread and infuriated that Nick beat BJ, because you clearly thought BJ was going to destroy him.
> 
> Why are you comparing Nick Diaz to Chris Leben? Nick Diaz is ten times more skilled than Chris Leben can ever hope to be.


I'm not mad about anything and I was fine with BJ losing I thought he had the power to drop Nick and he didn't oh well. 

I just think this thread is insane and I posted a gif of Leben because Nick Diaz fights with the same mentality as Leben and gets hit in the face just as much as him.


----------

